# Source Code Released



## knightcrusader (Oct 14, 2011)

I have to give it to Samsung, at least they are on the ball about releasing the kernel source:

https://opensource.samsung.com/rece...hod=reception_search&searchValue=SCH-I405_VZW

So, what can we do with this now? I don't have much experience with kernels, but I am willing to help with whatever we need to do to get some custom kernels/rom or AOSP/CM7 on this phone.


----------



## bigd5783 (Nov 7, 2011)

I would make a good bet that the RIL will be the most difficult part of porting AOSP/CM7 over to this phone. I would love to see it though. My mom is thinking about picking this up and I'm sure that AOSP would be better for her than the current Samsung UI.


----------



## DemoManMLS (Jul 23, 2011)

At the very least we need to get Clockwork Mod along with some basic debloated ROMs out for the Stratosphere and go from there. Baby steps yes but gotta start somewhere on the development path on this beast.


----------



## knightcrusader (Oct 14, 2011)

DemoManMLS said:


> At the very least we need to get Clockwork Mod along with some basic debloated ROMs out for the Stratosphere and go from there. Baby steps yes but gotta start somewhere on the development path on this beast.


I'm still having issues with CWM booting correctly. Might be my dev newbness getting in the way.

However, I think I will create a de-bloated odin with root and busybox installed for people who just want to remove bloat and run lean. It's not a clockwork image, but it will still have the same effect.


----------



## skategeezer (Jun 29, 2011)

knightcrusader said:


> I'm still having issues with CWM booting correctly. Might be my dev newbness getting in the way.
> 
> However, I think I will create a de-bloated odin with root and busybox installed for people who just want to remove bloat and run lean. It's not a clockwork image, but it will still have the same effect.


What CWM did u flash?


----------



## DemoManMLS (Jul 23, 2011)

knight some talk over at XDA that might interest you...

http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1341121

By the way has anyone been able to download this file from Samsung? I signed up and somehow it still won't let me at it.


----------



## skategeezer (Jun 29, 2011)

DemoManMLS said:


> knight some talk over at XDA that might interest you...
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1341121
> 
> By the way has anyone been able to download this file from Samsung? I signed up and somehow it still won't let me at it.


I did.


----------

